
Firefox disables loophole that allows sites to track users via battery status - based2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/01/firefox-disable-battery-status-api-tracking
======
mslev
Every piece of available information can be used to track users. Why not just
give the option to disable it? I can see valid use cases for a site knowing
your battery % (e.g. having a "low power mode" on your site).

